# 50 W Heater for 3 Gallon Betta Tank?



## Souptik82 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello 

I wanted to get a heater for my Betta but his tank is a *3 gallon* one and the least wattage of heater I can get where I stay in is a *50 Watt *fully submersible one. So my question is will the 50 W heater be okay for a small 3 gallon tank? I would like the water temperature to stay around the 28 degree C mark in the 2-3 months of winter we have here in Kolkata, India. Rest of the year it's nice and warm.

Please shed some light so I can buy the 50 W heater if it'll work well with my 3 gallon tank.

TIA


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not sure if it will or not. 50watts is a lot for a tank that size. 25 would be more ideal, have you tried ordering over the internet? If thats all you can get then you could try the 50 watt, just make sure its an adjustable one, otherwise your going to fry your betta lol


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah might be alot for the tank, I have a 50watt for my 10 gallon


----------



## Souptik82 (Sep 28, 2010)

Welsh said:


> I'm not sure if it will or not. 50watts is a lot for a tank that size. 25 would be more ideal, have you tried ordering over the internet? If thats all you can get then you could try the 50 watt, just make sure its an adjustable one, otherwise your going to fry your betta lol


 That's the part I'm worried about, frying my Betta accidentally! The 50 W heater I'm talking about does come with a thermostat and is adjustable (chinese made from a company called SOBO). Should I try it or will the Betta be fine without the heating?


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i'd say around 10-15 watts would be enough, as this 10 watt heater from petsmart says "for up to 3 gallons" http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792732


----------



## Souptik82 (Sep 28, 2010)

^^ I wish I could get that 10 watt heater from Petsmart but I'm from India so can't be shipped here. Looks like I'm going to have to change the tank to a 10 gallon one so I could get a nice 50W heater then, only way out for me. :-(


----------



## lilbloofish (Feb 28, 2010)

As long as it is adjustable it should be okay. I have a hydor 50 watt in a 2-3 gallon and it keeps it around 79 on a lower setting.


----------



## Souptik82 (Sep 28, 2010)

lilbloofish said:


> As long as it is adjustable it should be okay. I have a hydor 50 watt in a 2-3 gallon and it keeps it around 79 on a lower setting.


Thanks, then I'll get the 50 W heater for the tank and keep it at the 26 C mark. Goody


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yupp. I've used 50 W heaters with my smaller tanks with no apparent problem. But be sure to monitor the temperature so the bettas don'y fry.


----------



## Souptik82 (Sep 28, 2010)

Duncan13 said:


> Yupp. I've used 50 W heaters with my smaller tanks with no apparent problem. But be sure to monitor the temperature so the bettas don'y fry.


I'll get the 50W heater in a day or two. The temperature here in Kolkata is still warm, around the 27 C mark. Many thanks for helping me.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

peaches3221 said:


> i'd say around 10-15 watts would be enough, as this 10 watt heater from petsmart says "for up to 3 gallons" http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792732


I have that same heater on my 5. Works awesome. Constant 78 the whole time.


----------



## knorm076 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a 10watt aqueon in my 3 gallon betta tank and it sucks! I want my temp to be between 26-28 degrees Celsius and this thing can only manage an average temp of 23 degrees celsius. Any suggestions?? I would def not recommend anyone buying this heater as it is useless.


----------



## BettaCulture (Oct 9, 2013)

25watt and 50watt will work fine for the 3 gallon. I have the hydor 50 watt in a Mr. Aqua 3 gallon bowfront no prob it's a 7inch heater so it will be fine very compact.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I was looking at a 50 watt aqueon in the fish store (they didn't have 25 watt). I have a 2 gallon and he recommended the 25 watt, said the 50 may be too much. I have no knowledge of this topic myself, only what he told me. I figure he was giving me his honest opinion because he had no 25 watts so he lost a sale.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

I use a 25 w in a 3 gallon and it's great, but if you didn't want to take that one back I say try it on the lowest sitting preferably in another tank so you can monitor the temp without being worried about your betta. It might just work only keep it on a low setting. Idk though I've never used anything above 25 for that size tank.


----------

